# Mozilla, XP, AVG all compatable?



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

I am having problems understanding what is going on in my computer.
For instance, we have the task bar at the top of the screen,well it moved by itself over to the right side of the screen, I am not savvy enough to know how to move it back, my daughter will do it when she come home. But this task bar becomes wider and wider until it can cover a third of the screen. Last night the message box came up that the modem was not working, I checked and found that it had reverted to the modem that had been replaced last week. I deleted that one, hope that was the right thing to do.
We occassionally play the gameBejewelled2 and we had a power glitch of some sort and the game duplicated itself.To get to the game we would have to go through properties,find fact and then click on the game. The game was uninstalled,then reinstalled. The cat jumped on the keyboard and we have two games again, then another power glitch and there are three!. With the power outage this morning, I do not know what to expect. But it is just little things like that that add up to big things.
If anyone has a clue as to what is the matter I would appreciate hearing.
Our computer man lost his wife Monday night so he is not expected to be back in the shop for a while.
Suemo


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

Your computer problems are not easily/clearly explained by a forum posting. It's probably the case that the resolutions won't be, either. My guess is that you will be better served by calling a computer repair service person.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

yes mozilla xp and avg all work well together and run stable.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Just do a system restore to the day before this all took place.


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

System restore may be the problem, I will try to think and do the restore more often.
thank you.!!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Once you get everything back the way you want it, right click on the toolbar, and click "lock the toolbar" and it won't 'wander' anymore.

I've got a wireless mouse, and if I don't lock the taskbar, it ends up in the strangest places... seems when it gets squeezed in between couch cushions, it gets nervous and sends out all sorts of strange signals.....


----------

